# I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princess



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 30, 2012)

Let me start by saying next to LOTR, I LOVE Star Wars. It's one of my favorite Sci-Fi series (movies and books) and I've always wished that George Lucas would make some films from the Extended Universe. I mean, yeah it might be hard to use the original cast with a lot of them getting old and etc, but there is so much content in the EU that could be used to make some good quality films. But, I didn't want my wish to be fulfilled by <groan> Disney.

Don't get me wrong, Disney is a good company, makes some good movies, but leave Star Wars alone. There are so many other film companies out there that I can think of that could do Star Wars and do such a better job than Disney. Is this, my friends, a sign of the end to come on 12/21/12? Here's the link to the article: Disney to make new ‘Star Wars’ movies, buy Lucasfilm for $4.05 billion from George Lucas

And the first portion:



> LOS ANGELES — A decade after George Lucas said “Star Wars” was finished on the big screen, a new trilogy is destined for theaters as The Walt Disney Co. announced Tuesday that it was buying Lucasfilm Ltd. for $4.05 billion.
> The seventh movie, with a working title of “Episode 7,” is set for release in 2015. Episodes 8 and 9 will follow. The new trilogy will carry the story of Luke Skywalker, Han Solo and Princess Leia beyond “Return of the Jedi,” the third film released and the sixth in the saga. After that, Disney plans a new “Star Wars” movie every two or three years. Lucas will serve as creative consultant in the new movies.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I'm guessing this means it will be animated. I honestly got lost in the "expanded universe" the few times I stuck my toe in, so to speak. There were so many different authors and books and just too much to keep up on. Disney isn't who I would've picked for it, but honestly, I trust them a lot more than I trust Lucas himself. He just loves to revisit and ruin my childhood obsessions. 

You know, this may be heresy, but after the Adventures of Tintin (which actually took one of my childhood loves and elevated rather than ruined it), I would be interested to see Star Wars in the hands of a Peter Jackson/Spielberg alliance.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I'd rather see live action if anything. TinTin was very good, I agree. I think that Spielberg could do great, like he did on Indiana Jones.


----------



## Uminya (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

Lucas already did a pretty good job at screwing up his "own" series with the awful Episodes I through III. Not to mention editing the original films and altering the end of Ep VI to have the talentless Hayden Christiansen edited in over the original actor for Vader.

Considering how well Disney has managed another franchise it purchased (Marvel comics), I am not worried about any version that they put out. _TRON: Legacy_, also, was amazingly-done despite being a 20-years-later sequel. I rarely see anything from Disney or its subsidiaries that is of low quality (except the direct-to-DVD/VHS animated ones). And you also have to bear in mind that Disney has put a lot of material out under their other label, Touchstone Pictures, which are all generally of a very high quality as well (_Good Morning Vietnam_ comes to mind in particular).

All in all, it'll be interesting to see the franchise move on. Who knows? Maybe they'll even produce something to make up for Jar-Jar. :*D


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I was watching The Morning After (hulu short web show that talks about TV and entertainment news) this morning and they were talking about this and the host says, "Oh no! They'll totally ruin it by adding an annoying comic relief side kick who does funny voices." Then they brought up a picture of Jar-Jar. That's kind of how I feel about the whole thing. Someone needs to save Star Wars from Lucas. 
Lucas is a film visionary but he gets "carried away" really easily, and he needs something to rein him in. In the first films, I think a lot of this was that he was working with something fairly new and the technology wasn't there for him to do whatever he wanted (CGI! MORE CGI!). (insert a random Psych quote: I think that CGI has really ruined story telling in movies. I don't want to say that it is all Michael Bay's fault. . .but somebody needs to stop that man because it is ALL HIS FAULT!!!.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I know the graphics will be stunning, to say the least, and I know Disney's not the worst company on the planet, and I know I'll see them, being a huge Star Wars and Star Trek fan, just apprehensive I guess lol.


----------



## Troll (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I hate to jump in so late on this thread... but in my opinion, Disney can't possibly do anything worse to the _Star Wars_ franchise than George Lucas already did with the prequels. They've already hired the writer for _Toy Story 3_ to write the screenplay, and the paid work of a professional is better than a legal pad full of hastily-scrawled BS (i.e. "Lucas' prequel scriptwriting method") any day of the week.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*




Since we now actually have a director in line for this project, I thought I'd pop in and see what people think. I've seen a lot of posts giving Abrams a hard time about his use of the lens flair effect in Star Trek, but I don't know if I'm just not that observant because I never would've noticed if that wasn't pointed out to me. However, on an emotional level, I am just a bit devoted to Abrams. He's one of those people that every time I find out a little more about him, it seems to be something that makes me want to like him. I enjoyed _Fringe_ and of course _Star Trek_ and am looking forward to the next Star Trek movie. 

My husband's take on it was that he was sure it would be a great, exciting movie but it just "wouldn't be Star Wars." Probably true, but honestly, Star Wars hasn't been Star Wars since Lucas went all re-visionary on it. Not to me anyway. It used to feel awesome liking Star Wars but now it's a mixed legacy because 50% of the films out there just aren't that good (imo). I never got the urge to watch any of the prequels more than once and when they came out I was a rabid Star Wars fan. 

So, Abrams. 

I was kind of disappointed when the first rumor I heard about Brad Bird directing turned out not to be true because I am a fan of the Incredibles (huge fan. I have watched that movie over and over again with my daughter and it is still awesome), but when I heard Abrams my first instinct was "wait, you got your Wars on my Trek . . ." However, I had recently, on another sight, claimed that I wanted to see a respectful reboot and actually compared what Abrams had done with Star Trek, taking it in a new direction while still being what I considered respectful of the source material, to what I would like to see done with Star Wars, so I'm a little bit excited. Again, admitting a huge emotional bias. 

I mean, the dude played keyboard on the Cool Guys Don't Look At Explosions video! And you should've read the opinion piece he wrote about veterans awhile back which made me completely fall for the guy even though it is in no way related to his work in film and television, but it really impressed me . . . um, now I'm going all fan girl, so I better stop.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

Fan-made trailer on Youtube...gave me goosebumps lol:

[video=youtube;8q99q5dV2ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q99q5dV2ko[/video]


----------



## Bucky (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

If the long standing rumor that the Emperor comes back to life in spirit form (into one of many Palp-clones) from out of the reactor Darth Vader threw him into at the end of ESB, I am _outta here_for good. Ruins the whole point of the first 6 movies.

Unless of course, The *NEW* Emperor is Walt Disney unfrozen.

That might be fun. :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

Well in the expanded universe he does come back, having a planet close to the core somewhere that had a cloning facility that his spirit entered...I think it'd be cool if they did that


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I just hope this alliance (pun intended) is more successful than the MMORPG they put out which (I believe) is already going free to play. They took a lot of time designing awesome story lines and game play but then turned the game over to a company that, as far as gaming companies go, has one of the worst customer service records and put it on an engine (and now I'm just parroting my husband, the serious gamer who knows about this sort of thing) that was well known to be faulty so that "endgame" was simply too buggy to play. It went from being a possible contender to World of Warcraft to being a major failure in multiple ways. My husband paid for a sixth month subscription but was back playing WoW after about two months because it was just that bad. My point is that Lucasfilm was already making poorly thought out business decisions that made a quick buck but in the long term fizzled out (even in the short term) and came to naught long before Lucas sold out to Disney. 

Now to some it may seem that even by making an MMORPG they were selling out but as a fan of the genre, I would disagree. Computer games have a lot of potential as a commercial art from (in that they have artistic merit, imo, but are manufactured basically to make money, like movies or television.). These games often have complex story lines, beautifully designed worlds (and accompanying music), and mythology that rivals a lot of written world universes. In that way Star Wars and Massively Multiplayer Online Gaming were a perfect match. Star Wars could bring a fan base to gaming that would attract people who weren't usually fans of the concept (a lot of Star Wars online players were new to gaming because of this), had an existing mythology that fit very well with the gaming community, and also a lot of Star Wars fans were gamers to begin with. Star Wars is probably in the top ten disappointments of my husband's life (I am a casual gamer. I play WoW and that's about it. My husband has accounts or has had accounts with pretty much every game in the genre since Everquest). 

Anyway, rather than live up to the hype, the makers behind the Old Republic basically took the money from the original burst of fans swarming to the game and then wrote off the project, not even bothering to fix existing problems let alone expand on and improve the universe. Total fiasco. Especially sad because World of Warcraft, the unquestioned leader in the genre, is showing its age and stumbling in many ways and there is a void in the market that many people expect Star Wars to fill. 

Okay, and that's my nerd girl, proud gamer wife rant for the day (unless once again provoked. I can strike at any time).


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*



HLGStrider said:


> My point is that Lucasfilm was already making poorly thought out business decisions that made a quick buck but in the long term fizzled out (even in the short term) and came to naught long before Lucas sold out to Disney. [....] the makers behind the Old Republic basically took the money from the original burst of fans swarming to the game and then wrote off the project, not even bothering to fix existing problems let alone expand on and improve the universe. Total fiasco. Especially sad because World of Warcraft, the unquestioned leader in the genre, is showing its age and stumbling in many ways and there is a void in the market that many people expect Star Wars to fill.


This is why we need Christopher Tolkien and the Tolkien Estate, who care more for the story than the wealth potential. It seems difficult to believe that, in this day and age, the industry could get the Star Wars games wrong. LotR did not fare well either (though can't be compared with today's games); they didn't even bother with The Two Towers, which makes me think the other products fell short of the mark. 

Disney is only as good as whoever's in charge. I've no idea who that is, and that's not a good sign. The proof of the pudding is in the eating, so they say; let's hope Star Wars ... er ... nine? ... is worth the cinema ticket price. One thing's for certain; they're planning to go all out on this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21349152


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*



Eledhwen said:


> This is why we need Christopher Tolkien and the Tolkien Estate, who care more for the story than the wealth potential. It seems difficult to believe that, in this day and age, the industry could get the Star Wars games wrong. LotR did not fare well either (though can't be compared with today's games); they didn't even bother with The Two Towers, which makes me think the other products fell short of the mark.
> 
> Disney is only as good as whoever's in charge. I've no idea who that is, and that's not a good sign. The proof of the pudding is in the eating, so they say; let's hope Star Wars ... er ... nine? ... is worth the cinema ticket price. One thing's for certain; they're planning to go all out on this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21349152



I don't think LotR's online is a bad game. My husband still plays it occasionally since it went free to play and seems to enjoy it. I think it had some flawed game mechanics in that it was made to rely too heavily on the social aspect (certain classes were impossible to play solo) which is supposed to encourage player interaction, but generally just ends up turning off more casual players who don't want to take the time to build relationships within the game.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*



HLGStrider said:


> I don't think LotR's online is a bad game. My husband still plays it occasionally since it went free to play and seems to enjoy it. I think it had some flawed game mechanics in that it was made to rely too heavily on the social aspect (certain classes were impossible to play solo) which is supposed to encourage player interaction, but generally just ends up turning off more casual players who don't want to take the time to build relationships within the game.


I bow to your greater knowledge! I have to admit to only watching my girls play computer games. I've played, but can't seem to lose myself in them like other people can.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*

I have a few hundred hours in LotRo and think it's a fantastic game. If you're going to try it though it's worth the money IMO to pay for "premium" so you don't get the distraction of quests that aren't playable as a free account. I had several friends who switched from WoW to LotRo and said that LotRo was more enjoyable, but eventually went back to WoW because they knew more people IRL who played there. Yep, there are certain requests that are meant to be played with a party and not by yourself - I think that's essentially the point of the second letter in mmorpg  also you don't have to know anyone - you can request people to help you in the public chat. Being a Tolkien fan I have a good time reading through what quests I'm doing and such, opposed to what I've seen of WoW where players essentially click through the screens as quick as possible and embark on another seemingly pre-generated quest (in LotRo online all the quests are pre-written, with new content released periodically) 

I haven't tried Swtor because of opinions I've heard like Elgee's ... and I have too many games to play as it is, which interferes with my reading


----------



## Bucky (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*



Erestor Arcamen said:


> Well in the expanded universe he does come back, having a planet close to the core somewhere that had a cloning facility that his spirit entered...I think it'd be cool if they did that



*I'm out. PERIOD... If that makes the screen.

I also do not get the 'crappy screenwriting' in the PT stuff, you scruffy nerf herders.. I think you're all just jealous of a handsome guy like.. George Lucas. 

I also have no interest in seeing cartoons, or a watered down version of what made Han Solo NOT shoot Greedo first. *


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*



Bucky said:


> *I'm out. PERIOD... If that makes the screen.
> 
> I also do not get the 'crappy screenwriting' in the PT stuff, you scruffy nerf herders.. I think you're all just jealous of a handsome guy like.. George Lucas.
> 
> I also have no interest in seeing cartoons, or a watered down version of what made Han Solo NOT shoot Greedo first. *



The expanded universe in Star Wars has already become insane just due to the sheer amount of books that are accepted into the cannon now. That's been going on for awhile now.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 8, 2017)

HLGStrider said:


> *Re: I Don't Want to Alarm Anybody but Princess Leia is About to Become a Disney Princ*
> 
> 
> 
> The expanded universe in Star Wars has already become insane just due to the sheer amount of books that are accepted into the cannon now. That's been going on for awhile now.



The expanded universe was all over the place. As to prequels, I've learned to accept them for what they are. They could have been a lot better. Disney won't destroy Star Wars, The Force Awakens was (compared to the prequels) a fine flick, a bit recycled, but still far better than the prequels.


----------

